# Old long 4 video



## Kenpoguy123 (May 28, 2016)

So this is me doing long form 4 for a test about 4 years ago. I can see myself doing plenty of mistakes there which I have corrected now but I had only known this form for a few months but hey here it is.


----------



## JR 137 (May 28, 2016)

The first mistake I see is moving the camera/phone/whatever you're recording your recording with.  The screen doesn't move; you don't have to move the camera the camera to follow yourself on the screen.


----------

